# Nextbook ares 8 issue



## starlightlynn30

I recently bought a Nextbook Ares 8 from walmart has 16 GB(but at least 6 for the OS), it was running great the first few days and now it is slow on start up, how do I fix this issue

now all I have on it that I installed was my Iheart radio, my spotify, my kindle which only a few books I installed, 2 games, my ccleaner and my weather app. 

It started acting up yesterday and today acting up again, any solution to fix the start up problem?


----------



## alpenadiver

You most likely have apps running, and with only 1GB of ram it will slow down. To stop any running apps, you can press the Recent Apps button at the bottom of the screen (usually the right hand button) then swipe the apps to the right to close.


----------

